# Signalgeber für Belly Boot?



## R.O.N (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gestern mein Belly Boot bekommen und nun benötige ich ja noch ein bissel Zubehör. Konkret geht es mir da eigentlich nur um die Signalgeber. Habt ihr die mit dabei bzw. welche habt ihr? Eventuell habt ihr sogar einen Link wo man diese Signalgeber günstig bekommt.

Danke für die Antworten.

P.S. ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und nicht unbedingt die richtigen Infos gefunden bzw. sie waren schon ziemlich alt. Es kann natürlich sein, das ich etwas übersehen habe.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Ich vermute mal Du meinst Seenotsignalmittel - richtig? 
Bei "Geber" denke ich zuerst immer an Echolote.

Das einzig wirklich brauchbare sind Seenotraketen mit Fallschirm. Ich habe die früher auf meinem Belly und heute auf meinem Sportboot immer dabei. Sind fester Bestandteil meiner Sicherheitsausrüstung.  

Alles andere ist Spielkram. Diese Signalkugeln von NICO z.B. sind sicher besser als garnix aber bei echtem Schietwetter kannst du die Dinger vergessen. Ich hab die mal bei 6-7 Windstärken und Starkregen getestet. Da kann man auch gleich mit Streichhölzern werfen...


----------



## R.O.N (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Du meinst Seenotsignalmittel - richtig?
> Bei "Geber" denke ich zuerst immer an Echolote.
> 
> Das einzig wirklich brauchbare sind Seenotraketen mit Fallschirm. Ich habe die früher auf meinem Belly und heute auf meinem Sportboot immer dabei. Sind fester Bestandteil meiner Sicherheitsausrüstung.
> ...


Jo, genau die meine ich. 
Aber für die Seenotraketen benötigt man einen Fachkundenachweis (siehe z.B. hier --> KLICK). Den habe ich nicht #d Oder gibt es da noch andere?
Danke aber für Deine schnelle Antwort #6


----------



## Dingsens (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Aha,der feine Herr geht jetzt also mit "Schwimmring" zu Wasser!! :m
Dann erstmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur Anschaffung. 
Frag doch mal bei Bauhaus nach,die sollen ja ne recht "ordentliche" Boots-/Wassersportabteilung haben. Oder vielleicht im Tauchshop Fischereihafen? |kopfkrat

Dann viel Spaß/Erfolg damit und Grüße vom Garnichmehranswasserkommer... #q


----------



## Balticcruiser (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Also sooo schlecht ist das NICO-Signal auch nicht! Min. 6 Schuss mit lautem Knall. Aber eben nur gut in Küstennähe *und* wenn grad jemand da ist, der auch Hilfe holen *kann */* will*.

Das einzige wirklich sichere ist ein(e) *EPIRB*. Weltweit sofortige + sichere Einleitung einer Rettungsaktion, selbst in der Pampa an Land (aber nur im Notfall, nicht bei einer Panne. Sonst wird's teuer).

Leider geben die Meisten schon 1 Mio. fürs Equipment aus. Da bleibt nix über für echte Sicherheit. Und solange man mit der Trillerpfeife noch SOS pusten kann besteht ja noch Hoffnung.

Aber egal, mit dem NICO-Signal, einer 275 N-Weste und 'nem wasserdichten Handy hat man schon gute Rettungs-Chancen.

...BC


----------



## R.O.N (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



Balticcruiser schrieb:


> Also sooo schlecht ist das NICO-Signal auch nicht! Min. 6 Schuss mit lautem Knall. Aber eben nur gut in Küstennähe *und* wenn grad jemand da ist, der auch Hilfe holen *kann */* will*.
> 
> Das einzige wirklich sichere ist ein(e) *EPIRB*. Weltweit sofortige + sichere Einleitung einer Rettungsaktion, selbst in der Pampa an Land (aber nur im Notfall, nicht bei einer Panne. Sonst wird's teuer).
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp#6. Ein EPIRB kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich werde mal sehen das ich so ein NICO-Signal oder so ein Comet 150m Signal bekomme.




Dingsens schrieb:


> Aha,der feine Herr geht jetzt also mit "Schwimmring" zu Wasser!! :m
> Dann erstmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur Anschaffung.
> Frag doch mal bei Bauhaus nach,die sollen ja ne recht "ordentliche" Boots-/Wassersportabteilung haben. Oder vielleicht im Tauchshop Fischereihafen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Dann viel Spaß/Erfolg damit und Grüße vom Garnichmehranswasserkommer... #q


Hi Marcus,
Danke, ich dachte Du hast auch ein Belly, weil ich Dich schon Ewigkeiten am Wasser nicht mehr getroffen habe!? Wolltest Du nicht letztes Jahr schon eins holen?
Gut zurück zum Thema...Bauhaus führt keine Signalraketen etc.. Beim Tauchshop war ich...haben sie nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Klugscheissmodus on:
Ein EPIRB (Emergency Position-Indicating Radio Beacon) ist per Definition *kein* Seenotsignalmittel und erstezt dieses auch in keinster Weise. Natürlich sind die in Sachen "Search and Rescue" das non-plus-ultra aber ein Signalmittel ersetzen die nicht. 
Klugscheissmodus off

Seenotsignalmittel hat jeder Boots- und Yachtausstatter in sämtlichen Ausführungen parat. 
Für die Signalraketen braucht man tatsächlig den Fachkundenachweis. Hatte ich nicht bedacht, da ich selber den schon seit ewigen Zeiten habe...

Wie ich schon schrieb, sind die NICO Teile besser als nix. Wer in Strandnähe und bei entsprechenden Sichverhältnissen auf sich aufmerksam machen will, für den können die in vielleicht ausreichend sein. Wer aber auch noch aus ein paar Kilometern Entfernung  und bei weniger optimalen bedingungen gesehen und/oder gehört werden möchte, für den reichen die Teile mit Sicherheit nicht aus.

Grüße!


----------



## R.O.N (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



Findling schrieb:


> Klugscheissmodus on:
> Ein EPIRB (Emergency Position-Indicating Radio Beacon) ist per Definition *kein* Seenotsignalmittel und erstezt dieses auch in keinster Weise. Natürlich sind die in Sachen "Search and Rescue" das non-plus-ultra aber ein Signalmittel ersetzen die nicht.
> Klugscheissmodus off
> 
> ...



Hi,
habe mir eben diesen NICO Signalgeber bestellt. Ich denke und hoffe der wird ausreichen.|uhoh:


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Für's Belly reicht der und wenn alles gut läuft wirst du das Ding nie brauchen...

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## R.O.N (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



Findling schrieb:


> Für's Belly reicht der und *wenn alles gut läuft wirst du das Ding nie brauchen...*
> 
> Grüße und Petri!


Das wollen wir hoffen...am wichtigsten ist eh der Verstand und die Vernunft, dann passt es. Danke nochmal für die Tipps #6


----------



## Rosi (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



R.O.N schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mir eben diesen NICO Signalgeber bestellt. Ich denke und hoffe der wird ausreichen.|uhoh:



Provokativ: Und wenn du so ein Ding hast, dann denkst du: Ach egal ich bin gut geschützt, fahr mal noch nen Km weiter raus. 

Wir hatten heute gerade solch eine Diskussion, es ging um die ganz allgemeinen, poplichen Schwimmwesten. Alle haben eine dabei, jedoch keiner hat sie um. Dann weiter zu Signalgebern und Radarwarnern, Leuchtraketen... Wie lange halten die Dinger eigentlich? Im feuchten Belly oder in einer Kiste im Boot? Angenommen es kommt plötzlich Nebel auf, was dann? Wer weiß eigentlich wie Seenebel aussieht, bevor er kommt? 

Man kann kaufen und kaufen, egal was. Wenn die Gefahrensituation über dich rollt, hast du dann einen Plan? Weißt du wohin du treibst? Hast du eine Ahnung wo das Land ist? Aus welcher Richtung bläst der Wind? Hast du einen Anker dabei, mit Leine die lang genug ist um zu halten? Wirst du gesehen? Telefonnetz? Lampe? Abschleppseil? Eigentlich sind diese Fragen bei Ausfahrt zu stellen, dann dürfte man eigentlich nicht in die Situation kommen, einen Signalgeber vom Belly aus gebrauchen zu müssen.


----------



## R.O.N (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Provokativ: Und wenn du so ein Ding hast, dann denkst du: Ach egal ich bin gut geschützt, fahr mal noch nen Km weiter raus.
> 
> Wir hatten heute gerade solch eine Diskussion, es ging um die ganz allgemeinen, poplichen Schwimmwesten. Alle haben eine dabei, jedoch keiner hat sie um. Dann weiter zu Signalgebern und Radarwarnern, Leuchtraketen... Wie lange halten die Dinger eigentlich? Im feuchten Belly oder in einer Kiste im Boot? Angenommen es kommt plötzlich Nebel auf, was dann? Wer weiß eigentlich wie Seenebel aussieht, bevor er kommt?
> 
> Man kann kaufen und kaufen, egal was. Wenn die Gefahrensituation über dich rollt, hast du dann einen Plan? Weißt du wohin du treibst? Hast du eine Ahnung wo das Land ist? Aus welcher Richtung bläst der Wind? Hast du einen Anker dabei, mit Leine die lang genug ist um zu halten? Wirst du gesehen? Telefonnetz? Lampe? Abschleppseil? Eigentlich sind diese Fragen bei Ausfahrt zu stellen, dann dürfte man eigentlich nicht in die Situation kommen, einen Signalgeber vom Belly aus gebrauchen zu müssen.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja:


R.O.N schrieb:


> Das wollen wir hoffen...*am wichtigsten ist eh der Verstand und die Vernunft*, dann passt es. Danke nochmal für die Tipps #6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2014)

*AW: Signalgeber für Belly Boot?*

Signalgeber im Bellyboat? Wieso willst Du sowas mitnehmen wenn der Platz ohnehin auf das noetigste beschraenkt ist.

Ich habe angefangen mit dem Bellyboat in 1990. 
Was du wirklich brauchst ist eine wasserdichte Wathose mit 2 Guertel um und eine Swimmweste 150N

dazu ein 1-2 luftkisssen das Du im Notfall in einer Kammer einsetzen kannst(von einer alten Luftmatratze) und eine kleine Handpumpe , falls das Bellyboat ein loch hat.

Signalgeber brauchst wirklich nicht.

Kompass ist jedenfalls wesentlich wichtiger. Falls die Sicht schlecht ist das Du zuruckfindest.


Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen steig um ins SOT  Kajak. Schau Die mal die Ocean trident prowler an. oder das neue Big Game 2.  kauf die kein billiges China Kajak. Sehe diese jedensmal an der Kueste and die sinken alle und liegen tiefer

Das alte Big Game ist auch gut.
Gekommst auf diese weise den Morse aus dem Wasser und kannst nebenbei noch ein Ankerlight. Echolot and GPS anbauen.

Und bist jedenfalls schneller unterwegs.


----------

